# Dendrobium senile 'Mary Ann'



## cnycharles (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello,
I usually post pictures of my orchids only, but recently one of our orchid club members (actually the new club president) Tom Daily sent me a picture of one of his Dendrobiums. He grows most of his plants down in his basement, in a plant stand made of pvc piping, covered with plastic with a humidifier inside and high output lighting on top of the stand. Ones with high light needs he puts up close to the lights and the smaller pleuros and things like that he puts on a shelf down below. He dunks most of his plants, and most of them grow very well for him. The den. senile he has flowered very well a number of times, and the first time I saw the plant in flower he had placed it in our orchid club display but didn't register it, for sort of political reasons dealing with the aos and awards, having to pay so much for having a plant awarded etc. The judges were dismayed as they would have given the plant an award but were unable to if I remember rightly. He does very well with many miniatures. Some of his success may be due to the fact that he has lately been finding and schmoozing with many of the literati when it comes to these types of orchids! well at least email schmoozing...

I have a dendrobium senile that someone else gave me that wasn't doing that well for them, and it looks nothing like Tom's! It also hasn't flowered yet but being a dendrobium the fact that it is still alive is promising (or surprising take your pick)






Tom told me that the plant had 18 flowers plus two more buds. I like yellow orchids very much and hope that mine will flower some day.


----------



## snow (Mar 30, 2009)

wow! that,s an awsum den.


----------



## Jorch (Mar 30, 2009)

wow! that's the best dend. senile i've seen so far!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 30, 2009)

What a beauty! I love the psuedobulbs and any pure yellow flower is great in my book.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 30, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 30, 2009)

:clap: :clap: I also like the hairy ends! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 30, 2009)

Amazing!!! I love the fact that is hairy! It looks like a spider!!!


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 30, 2009)

Jorch said:


> wow! that's the best dend. senile i've seen so far!



Yes, same here....I have had one for years and yet to bloom mine


----------



## dan_t (Mar 30, 2009)

Fantastic specimen of this species! I hope one day I might be lucky enough to have mine flower like that!

Dan


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2009)

The ability to disseminate and obtain intimate knowledge of culture for different plants is a benefit of society meetings and forums such as this. 


cnycharles said:


> He does very well with many miniatures. Some of his success may be due to the fact that he has lately been finding and schmoozing with many of the literati when it comes to these types of orchids! well at least email schmoozing...


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 30, 2009)

I looked at the culture sheet I have for this species from the baker's website, and they stress quite high light when possible and a definite cool dry rest in the winter for flowering. Tom puts his plant quite high near the lights so I think that is very important for really good flowering. His basement doesn't get as cool as the culture sheet suggests the environment gets, but with the ultrasonic misting going on I'm sure that cools it down some


----------



## nikv (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice flower! But I have to say, if I were Mary Ann, I'd object to someone naming a clone of the species "senile" after me! :wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2009)

Awesome plant. And it's a miniature?


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 30, 2009)

yes, pseudobulbs are at most 5" long but think less than that


----------



## Bobc (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 31, 2009)

I am going to increase the light on mine and see if that gets mine to bloom.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 31, 2009)

from the sheet:



> LIGHT: 2000-3500 fc. Cultivated plants need about 50% shading in summer.
> Light should be as high as possible without stressing the plant. In the
> habitat, the heavy cloud cover associated with the summer monsoon causes
> light to be relatively low. Very strong air movement is required
> ...


----------



## Bolero (Apr 1, 2009)

There is some serious fuzziness going on there and the flowers are magic!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 6, 2009)

a Beauty!!!! Jean


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 6, 2009)

*84 pt CCM/AOS at the GROS show last weekend!*

Just wanted to let everyone know that one of our club members twisted Tom's arm to have his plant registered at the Genesee Region Orchid Society show last weekend, and the judges rewarded him by giving his wonderful plant an 84 point CCM/AOS! :clap::clap: I heard the plant had around 20 flowers open for judging. I'm going to see if I can get a copy of the AOS awards photo and I'll post it here. I'm sure Tom is very happy about the award, except that now he'll have to pony up $40 to pay for the award... :sob:  That was part of the reason why he didn't really want to enter plants for awards as he has a small problem with the large fee to get an awards certificate. I think it should be the other way around... get a ccm, get some cash or at least a gift certificate to olive garden or a big bottle of champagne


----------

